
Today's CPU vulnerability: what you need to know - moloch
https://security.googleblog.com/2018/01/todays-cpu-vulnerability-what-you-need.html
======
cmroanirgo
One large gaping problem with this information is about all the _unpatchable_
android phones out there.

I think it's high time Google revisits how security updates can be rolled out
to all phones that want to get them... This would be oodles better than
relying on the mercy of hardware manufacturers, who are quite happy to leave
older devices running archaic versions of android.

------
runesoerensen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16065845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16065845)

~~~
mxfh
How is this a dupe? The linked one talks about technical details of the
exploit, this one is mostly about consequences and about the Mitigation status
of Google products.

~~~
runesoerensen
The one I linked to in my comment was initially the same as this story, but
was changed to the Project Zero post after a third submission got marked as a
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16065919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16065919)

